
Intel 9th Gen Core Processors: All the Desktop and Mobile 45W CPUs Announced - rubyn00bie
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14256/intel-9th-gen-core-processors-all-the-desktop-and-mobile-45w-cpus-announced
======
ldng
No more HyperThreading for i7 ? Looks like AMD is not really putting that much
pressure on them

